# I want to become an apprentice in VA, where to start?



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

I have been out of college for a few months working at Chesapeake General hospital on the merit of my biological sciences degree and I hate it. I have been applying for electrical helper jobs in my area but don't know exactly how to get into the field. All my experience comes from building drones and theory classes from university. How did you guys start your careers? Thanks for your time, any advice is welcomed!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Contact the local IBEW union hall and see if they're accepting applications for apprenticeship.


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

*IBEW apprenticeship*

This is so helpful, I found exactly what I was looking for and would have never thought of this otherwise! Thank you!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Alec thenice said:


> I have been out of college for a few months working at Chesapeake General hospital on the merit of my biological sciences degree and I hate it. I have been applying for electrical helper jobs in my area but don't know exactly how to get into the field. All my experience comes from building drones and theory classes from university. How did you guys start your careers? Thanks for your time, any advice is welcomed!


Take a look at federal service. 
Usajobs.gov
Put in your zip code for a search area and see what pops up. 

You might find something in the trades or a biological job at the VA. 
Keep your options open


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> Contact the local IBEW union hall and see if they're accepting applications for apprenticeship.


I ended up scheduling a meeting for friday with a really nice guy named Michael at the tidewater post in Chesapeake VA. Hopfully im on the way to an apprenticeship!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Just the other day I was day dreaming I was a marine biologist.
And your dreaming of being an electrician.


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

John Valdes said:


> Just the other day I was day dreaming I was a marine biologist.
> And your dreaming of being an electrician.


Give it a spin, it might be for you! Unfortunatly I went to college thinking more about playing sports than what career actually suited my personality and life style I invisioned for myself. I realized I was studying more about electrical engineering and my own projects than my assignments at work, that paired with the desire to move back to my favorite state in the union; Virginia, put me on to all this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> I ended up scheduling a meeting for friday with a really nice guy named Michael at the tidewater post in Chesapeake VA. Hopfully im on the way to an apprenticeship!


Now that you know how to apply to a local try moving closer to DC and make some real dollars.

Maybe hit up @brian john and see what he can do for you.


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

Alright, today is my interview at the local IBEW post. Anybody got anybody got any advice other than "get a haircut"?


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Alec thenice said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up scheduling a meeting for friday with a really nice guy named Michael at the tidewater post in Chesapeake VA. Hopfully im on the way to an apprenticeship!
> ...


 Ill try reaching out to Brian, thanks a lot!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> Ill try reaching out to Brian, thanks a lot!


You're welcome!


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

I think my interview went well. One of the guys said he was impressed. I was nervous since there was a conference room full of guys staring at me. I wonder how long until I get indentured? They talked to me about tools and tuition a few times so I take that to be a good sign.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Tuition?


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

John Valdes said:


> Tuition?


 The apprenticeship I applied to requires that apprentices pay $1250 in tuition per anum of apprenticeship and the union will pay $4250 congruently on your behalf for the classroom portion of the apprenticeship.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Alec thenice said:


> The apprenticeship I applied to requires that apprentices pay $1250 in tuition per anum of apprenticeship and the union will pay $4250 congruently on your behalf for the classroom portion of the apprenticeship.


Talk to Brian John soon!


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

*Post requirement is preventing me from networking*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Talk to Brian John soon!


I am attempting to reach out to @brian john however I am 11 posts short of being able to email another member, to thicken things it seems as though I am also unable to initiate private message conversations. Perhaps you could PM me his contact information? I already have an introduction message written.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

The $1250 is probably for the laptop and the books. The local here used to reimburse for the books if you kept a 92 average or higher all year. I don’t know how they do it now. 

Not just for you but anyone else reading, the apprentice board is made up of contractors and IBEW members. 50/50. Maybe it different in other locals? I know most of the time people probably think it’s only IBEW members. The contractors have a big stake in some things at the hall. Like the board of trustees that watch the health/welfare, pension and annuity. Again 50/50. The thing is you have to be a NECA contractor, not just a signatory contractor, to sit on any boards.


----------



## Alec thenice (May 31, 2019)

*Thats good info*

So the people interviewing me were made up of contractors and IBEW members? That is very interesting, I hardly understand the general structure of IBEW unions let alone my local 80


----------

